# Haunted Hotel



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

My first thought is a hallway that is blocked off that seems never ending - or has a turn and you see a shadow of something approaching 

I would research hotel ghost stories and build out a theme from there. Maybe something to do with housekeeping, maintenance or a historical ghost that is seen often. Then you can put props of that 'ghost' around the party. Such as a civil war ghost, you can put a fake gun or muddy boots - or if its a child's ghost, you can have images of the child on the wall in an outfit and have a prop with that same outfit hidden in the backyard and have a strobe light go off every 15 mins for 10 seconds which lights up the 'ghost' so guest can have a 'sighting'


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

At our themed party, I had a bathroom and dining room devoted to Bates Motel. Our basement was devoted to The Shining. The rest of the house was themed to the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror ride with the 5 guests who didn't return. Our living room was designed to be like the waiting area for that ride complete with old Twilight Zone episodes playing in the background. In Japan, the Tower of Terror ride has a different story (cause they don't have the TV show there). The owner is an unscrupulous collector of antiquities which are housed in the hotel. I built a back story about the owner of our hotel as a collector of cursed objects. That allowed me to include some fun vignettes of scary items. Overall look of the house was 1930s and most people dressed to that era.

Someone on this forum had a Transylvanian convention area which I thought was real clever. And now you have American Horror Story: Hotel to draw some inspiration. Here are some ideas for you: https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-haunted-hotel/


----------



## Flowerwil (Feb 21, 2018)

I once made a hounted house party for my son and his friends, with creepy noises frozen hands and in a dark house. 
Of course with all sorts of candy once they went through the house!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I did this in my living room and entry hall a couple of years ago, and will be expanding on it for a party this year. I had luggage at the front door, and a bellhop. I bought a talking witch at Big Lots and turned her into a haunted victorian maid. I have a talking butler and some party guests who were just dying to mingle. I'm going to hang up lots of creepy photos and place more around in goodwill frames. And I bought AtmosFx unliving portraits to play. I have a bathroom I want guest to be able to access at the top of the stairs, but I don't want them to go further down the hall, so I am planning to rope off that hall and have Venetian Victoria blocking the way.
View attachment 547370


----------



## Mina Harker (Sep 28, 2014)

This sounds like a lot of fun! How about having the food fit the mood? For appetizers you could serve vampire eyes (deviled eggs with a slice of a green olive with red pimentos in it to look like a gross eye). For dessert you could make a devil's food cake, decorated with blood oranges. You could BBQ beef and serve it on a skewer and call it, "Dead meat impaled on a stake." How does that sound?


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I built a hountyed house hotel for Planet Coaster. One of my favorite things is my skeleton bellhops. 

View attachment 547610


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

My collection of Halloween items so far. 

View attachment 547682


Some items are from our Addams Family themed wedding 2yrs ago


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

View attachment 548890

View attachment 548882


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lorzabatty, I am going to do a gallery wall either up my stairs to the upstairs bathroom, or down the 4 stirs to my family room. I picked up some frames at goodwill yesterday to add creepy pictures to. I found creepy altered photos on the internet, and had some enlarged and printed at Costco. Here's my find from yesterday. The gold ones are plastic. $13 for all at 50% off day.
View attachment 548690
View attachment 548698
View attachment 548706
View attachment 548714
View attachment 548722
View attachment 548730


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Imthegoddess, those 2 middle ones--Wow, what a great find! Your Goodwill has nice items.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dawnski, one did. I went to a second one, and they didn't have anything worth picking up. I think I'll start my own thread so I don't highjack Lorzabatty's thread. Come see me there.


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

I was able to pick up this hand chair for free 
I can't wait to make it over


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

The year I did The Haunted Hotel theme I set the tone with a letter mailed to all of my guests sharing the news that we had purchased an old 1930's hotel and were restoring it to the former glory. The grand opening was to be on Halloween evening with a huge formal ball. Then as the summer approached I mailed a letter stating that renovations were well underway but certain strange things were happening (supplies and workers had gone missing, worked performed the day before was redone, etc.) but that we were still on track. One final letter was sent in early October stating that due to several severe factors we were cautioning people about coming because workers had claimed that they have seen ghosts, things were still missing, and a few more folks were unaccounted for. We named our hotel "The Grande Athena Hotel" and created a huge sign that was lit and placed in front of our house. When all the letters were lit in white it spelled the entire name of the hotel; however, after seconds, some lights turned red to highlight that it spelled "The Death Hotel" - I've included pictures here. We had a lot of fun and did a lot to bring this theme to life and still get compliments on this theme from our party crowd (my themes change yearly).

View attachment 548906
View attachment 548914


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

My neighbour was throwing this away! I am so happy to save it from the tip!


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

My first Spooky Tree!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Lorzabatty, I think something weird is going on with attachments on HF. Sometimes they show up, sometimes they don't. Can you retry?



lorzabatty said:


> View attachment 550097
> 
> My first Spooky Tree!


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

*fingers crossed*
I hope it works this time lol


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

My Spooky Moon


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

Its starting to really come together


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I am thinking of dressing up as Mavis from Hotel Transylvania this year, so I thought it would be a perfect opportunity to do a bit of a haunted hotel theme this year. I'm not necessarily going to do stuff from the cartoon (too sweet and obvious) but do more of a mash up. This thread is really inspiring me!!


----------



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

Made these last night 
The flickering tea light candles make all the difference.


----------

